# Tell me what you think.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The Ten Best Post-Apocalyptic Survival Vehicles
http://jalopnik.com/360213/the-ten-best-post+apocalyptic-survival-vehicles
This monsters not only attract attention but required lots of maintenance, fuel,
space and will be limited in mobility. 
For my money.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...m=QBIR&pq=vw+the+thing&sc=8-12&sp=6&sk=IM1NM4
Good on fuel, small foot print and light weight , easy maintenance , no water or related parts , and with a few inner tubes or small raft can be made to float down or cross a river or lake.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'd say the smaller ones in a bov situation. Although most anyone riding around would be a turkey shoot for others anyway. And what could you bring with you in a small BOV, but at the same time you won't get far in a tank loaded down with stuff either. 

So don't know which I'd pick.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

As I recall, they only imported around 20,000 of the VW Things. Supply/demand sounds like you're going to pay a premium just to get one.

At about 60-80HP, a stock motor isn't going to do much for you. Major engine work to get it to perform.

By time you're done, you're almost up to what a new UTV would do right off the factory line.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It would be good to have at least one vehicle that would still start after an EMP or solar flare.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

we have the Deuces. Yea, they have a large profile, but the suckers run on anything not just gas, they're pretty easy to maintain, they can go pretty much anywhere depending on who's driving (lol), they can move not only supplies but people also and with the windshield down or the top off you can easily defend yourself when you have to.

also since it's basic in design, you can add plating to it for more security.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't normally watch"Doomsday Preppers" but last night it was shot in the town I grew up in. In fact there was a quick shot of my parents home. Anyway, this guy had up armored an APC. While I think it is a cool vehicle I doubt that it is very practical in that community. They are on an island. the road goes 12 miles in one direction and 18 miles in the opposite direction. While there are numerous side roads the countryside is not conducive to off road travel with that type of vehicle, or any other for that matter.

Your choice of BOV is totally dependent on your situation. CTHorner has graced us with a story where the BOV is a combination of a boat and a four wheeler. This is perfect for the situation he portrays. Someone bugging out across the desert might want to forgo the boat and opt instead for a four wheel drive, I really like the Mog for this situation.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Most of those are a joke, except the MaxiMog:
http://jalopnik.com/360213/the-ten-best-post+apocalyptic-survival-vehicles

I would like a Russian truck, like URAL 4320 or the other one like the one used to haul Ewan McGregor and Charley Boorman and their bikes across the river in the movie documentary "Long Way Round". (Is it a Gaz 66?)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillS said:


> It would be good to have at least one vehicle that would still start after an EMP or solar flare.


I have mine


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

A buddy is thinking of selling his CUCV Blazer to pay lawyer bills (divorce). It's a little rough (and white with poorly removed VFD markings), but it's diesel and he's gotten rid of the 24v stuff, installed 12V starter, etc. Might be good to have one diesel rig on the place...


BTW, I looked at the MaxiMog a few years ago. Cute rich man's toy, but it would make more sense without the LS-1 gasoline 350 cu. in. V8. I'd have stuck with the heavy duty diesel. 

Maybe it's living in country that has lots of trees, brush and steep terrain, but I think really big vehicles are at a disadvantage. Sure I've taken a K2500 Suburban offroad (and broken a few things), even rescued a Suburban with my old one-ton International, but I think a Jeep or small vehicle can get into more places. I still miss my Scout 80 (but not the Dana 27 axles).


----------

